
Equifax site to see if you're a victim requires you waive lawsuit rights - coloneltcb
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/are-you-an-equifax-breach-victim-you-must-give-up-right-to-sue-to-find-out/
======
gnicholas
Note that just entering your social and last name (to see if your data may
have been affected) does not require you to agree to waive any rights, at
least as far as I saw.

